# 100% disk usage, solution unheralded.



## dcfecta (Jul 1, 2019)

I've been having this issue lately, and I am baffled on why it occurs.
My _7200 rpm HDD_ has this fluctuating issue where whenever I use a program for an extended period of time _(usually 3ds Max/Maya, alike program of the stature)_ or play any modern game for extended time_ (mainly FFXII The Zodiac Age), _on exit; any programs I open cause the disk to fire up to 100% disk usage for around 30 seconds or longer, it's ridiculous.
Soultions tried:
-Disabling *Windows Search, SysMain (Superfetch)* all those services that pop up in relative Google searches, to no avail.
-Defragging the whole drive, currently 0% fragmented, and says the drive is in Good Health, and is status OK.

I'd really like to understand this issue since it is problematic anytime I exit a program and have all other programs_ (including Chrome/ any browser) _cause the disk usage to shoot up to 100% for at least 30 seconds or longer.
I was thinking about disabling the paging file in hopes this problem would go away, but read of potential warnings of doing so, and some programs refusing to run with it.
I'm lost here, any help greatly appreciated.

Sys_Specs:

*Windows 10 Pro x64
AMD Phenom X4 955 Quad Core @3.20Ghz
8.00 GB RAM
Virtual Memory: 7.65 GB
Page File: 2.84 GB
GPU: NVIDA GeForce GTX 780 3GB
HDD: SATA/600 @7200 RPM*


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 1, 2019)

Had a similar problem, i solved it by using another SATA cable and a different SATA port.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 1, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Had a similar problem, i solved it by using another SATA cable and a different SATA port.



Trying this now, will bring results...

-

Nope not even a little difference, still the same.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Had a similar problem, i solved it by using another SATA cable and a different SATA port.


If this is the case, running a benchmark on the drive will reveal if it is the problem.  If the drive has read/write bandwidth of less than 50 MB/s it's almost certainly the cause.  I've seen cases as low as 5 KB/s due to a bad cable/port.


Advanced users can use Process Monitor to figure out if disk operations are happening when they shouldn't be:








						Process Monitor - Sysinternals
					

Monitor file system, Registry, process, thread and DLL activity in real-time.



					docs.microsoft.com
				



Use that to capture the activity when it is at 100% to get a snapshot of what is happening.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 1, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If this is the case, running a benchmark on the drive will reveal if it is the problem.  If the drive has read/write bandwidth of less than 50 MB/s it's almost certainly the cause.  I've seen cases as low as 5 KB/s due to a bad cable/port.
> 
> 
> Advanced users can use Process Monitor to figure out if disk operations are happening when they shouldn't be:
> ...



What program should I use to run a benchmark to record the results?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2019)

I'd use CrystalDiskMark:








						Downloading File /68624/CrystalDiskMark6_0_2.exe - CrystalDiskMark - OSDN
					

Free download page for Project CrystalDiskMark's CrystalDiskMark6_0_2.exe.CrystalDiskMark is benchmark software that measures the transfer speed of media data storage drive such as HD, SSD, USB...



					osdn.net


----------



## Voluman (Jul 1, 2019)

Task manager can help too to identify the cause. Page file is automatic or did you set it? How full is your hard drive?


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 1, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd use CrystalDiskMark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, I run the test using CrystalDiskMark with the following results:


```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 6.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2018 hiyohiyo
                          Crystal Dew World : https://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

   Sequential Read (Q= 32,T= 1) :   114.760 MB/s
  Sequential Write (Q= 32,T= 1) :   123.395 MB/s
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :     0.883 MB/s [    215.6 IOPS]
Random Write 4KiB (Q=  8,T= 8) :     1.234 MB/s [    301.3 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :     0.895 MB/s [    218.5 IOPS]
Random Write 4KiB (Q= 32,T= 1) :     1.221 MB/s [    298.1 IOPS]
  Random Read 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :     0.340 MB/s [     83.0 IOPS]
Random Write 4KiB (Q=  1,T= 1) :     1.246 MB/s [    304.2 IOPS]

  Test : 1024 MiB [C: 34.0% (316.6/930.1 GiB)] (x5)  [Interval=5 sec]
  Date : 2019/07/01 14:37:30
    OS : Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 17763] (x64)
```



Voluman said:


> Task manager can help too to identify the cause. Page file is automatic or did you set it? How full is your hard drive?



Task manager only shows the disk firing up to 100% with programs (even smallest ones like Notepad++) causing the disk alone to use 100% _(whilst at around 4.4 MB/s).
Practcitlly anytime the disk hits 99/100% threshold, expect every program (big or small) to take 30+ seconds to open._
The Page file is set to automatic (from recent OS clean install - which is the fourth time I've did one utilizing many other tactics to no avail).

Hard Drive space is currently 1TB:
*613 GB out of 930 GB used.*


----------



## Voluman (Jul 1, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Task manager only shows the disk firing up to 100% with programs (even smallest ones like Notepad++) causing the disk alone to use 100% _(whilst at around 4.4 MB/s).
> Practcitlly anytime the disk hits 99/100% threshold, expect every program (big or small) to take 30+ seconds to open._


Try Atto disk benchmark (link), and you really should check that process monitor what FordGT linked.
(it feels like there are some some background process / update going on or simple that drive start dying)


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 1, 2019)

Voluman said:


> Try Atto disk benchmark (link), and you really should check that process monitor what FordGT linked.
> (it feels like there are some some background process / update going on or simple that drive start dying)



Process Monitor doesn't show any backgrounds disk operations running whilst shouldn't, though considering I've never used that before, I couldn't if it is or not either way.
Hard drive dying? Even if the Status shows OK & Good Health? I thought too maybe, until I saw the status: OK.

Could the page file be a plausible cause for the slowdown of programs?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2019)

Is it possible that whatever you're looking at seeing 100% is wrong?  Is there noticeable performance problems correlating to 100% disk usage?

Task Manager can show memory usage.  If you're memory usage is at 100%, then you need more memory.  High page file usage is a symptom of inadequate RAM.  2.8 GB paged does sound excessive...


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 1, 2019)

These are a stretch but worth a try. First, check Event Viewer for any signs of disk-related problems. Second, tell Windows to do a full surface scan of the drive in case bad sectors are causing repeat read attempts.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 2, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is it possible that whatever you're looking at seeing 100% is wrong?  Is there noticeable performance problems correlating to 100% disk usage?
> 
> Task Manager can show memory usage.  If you're memory usage is at 100%, then you need more memory.  High page file usage is a symptom of inadequate RAM.  2.8 GB paged does sound excessive...



Any program that seems to use a lot of RAM (for an extended period of time - FFXII TZA being on of them) on exit of the program/game, any other programs _(notepad++, software etc. big or small)_ incur the disk to fire up to 100% when they otherwise would never.
Could it really be the paging file being the culprit here?



Static~Charge said:


> These are a stretch but worth a try. First, check Event Viewer for any signs of disk-related problems. Second, tell Windows to do a full surface scan of the drive in case bad sectors are causing repeat read attempts.



No errors in event viewer, no disk problems no bad sectors, no fragmentation nothing, all in good health, but not really if this is happening.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Any program that seems to use a lot of RAM (for an extended period of time - FFXII TZA being on of them) on exit of the program/game, any other programs _(notepad++, software etc. big or small)_ incur the disk to fire up to 100% when they otherwise would never.
> Could it really be the paging file being the culprit here?


Probably, but because you're running out of RAM.  You could try curbing your startup processes via ctrl+shift+esc -> Startup tab.  If you got something huge starting for no reason, it could be the cause of the problem.

More permanent solution is to upgrade to 16+ GiB of RAM.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2019)

If your opening up Notepad and it's hitting 100% usage on the HDD then the swap file is not the problem nor is only 8GB of ram

What anti-virus / malware program do you use.  I've seen problems with Avira and Avast doing similar to what you're describing


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2019)

TL: DR - ancient system, spinner, 8gb, running maya and games (not at the same time). Sounds like you ram is easily being eclipsed and paging out to the hdd.

Sorry if that was covered.

Edit: sounds like windows, for whatever reason, isnt releasing old RAM off the page file if other, light apps, peg disk use. I dont like to waste time so I say fresh windows reinstall.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 2, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> If your opening up Notepad and it's hitting 100% usage on the HDD then the swap file is not the problem nor is only 8GB of ram
> 
> What anti-virus / malware program do you use.  I've seen problems with Avira and Avast doing similar to what you're describing



I really don't know what this problem is.
It's especially worse whenever I restart the PC and login. Even with no startup programs enabled, and Ram at around 17%, programs opening (inter chrome/notepad/any of them) fire the disk up to 100% and take the same _(or longer)_ 30 seconds just to open up.
Even my older Dell rotation PC never did this; that dual core 4gb ram pc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2019)

I would clean install in that case.  Everything's pointing to some kind of software issue.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 2, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I would clean install in that case.  Everything's pointing to some kind of software issue.



I did that a day ago (fourth time) and no avail. It does it even without programs, hence the issue on startup too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2019)

Can you try a different hard drive?


----------



## Lorec (Jul 2, 2019)

I had same problem on my 8 years old laptop when I installed Windows 10.
I tried same fixes You mention with no avail, I solved it by swapping hdd to an ssd...


----------



## shovenose (Jul 2, 2019)

Mechanical hard drives just plan suck. Have you tried a different drive? Clean install of the OS?


----------



## Voluman (Jul 2, 2019)

Can you check Atto diskbench too?
Which program says drive health is Ok?


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 2, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Can you try a different hard drive?



Don't have a different drive. I've also hard of ssd doing the same thing on disk 100%. No drive is safe?



Voluman said:


> Can you check Atto diskbench too?
> Which program says drive health is Ok?



All programs say it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2019)

you can have

1. bad cable
2. bad port
3. bad drive (bad sectors)
4. the program actually writing (page file emptying, etc)
5. One of many parts of the OS writing or reading in the background

sounds like one of the more mundane options tbh, caching something (superfetch etc) or clearing page file now that ram is free

only real permanent solution is a faster drive (SSD)


----------



## Voluman (Jul 2, 2019)

But what are those programs? Crystal disk Info, HDSentinel?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Don't have a different drive. I've also hard of ssd doing the same thing on disk 100%. No drive is safe?


Might be worth getting a different drive just for the general performance uplift.

100% disk usage is very abnormal.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Don't have a different drive. I've also hard of ssd doing the same thing on disk 100%. No drive is safe?
> 
> 
> 
> All programs say it.


In the words of easy-e... throw it in the gutter, and go buy another. This time, go ssd.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 2, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> What anti-virus / malware program do you use.  I've seen problems with Avira and Avast doing similar to what you're describing



I've seen the exact same issue with bit defender on an office PC.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2019)

That should he seen from task manager....what is using the disk. Was that ever posted?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2019)

This just sounds like the normal Windows 10 behavior when it has an HDD system drive and 8GB or less of RAM.  It always pegs the drive at 100% after login for 30 seconds or so, and after closing a large program that takes most of the RAM, it pegs the hard drive too for every program you try to load, because it has to load it from the HDD. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Naito (Jul 2, 2019)

Does _Resource Monitor _show anything under the _Disk _tab?


----------



## Zareek (Jul 2, 2019)

Sounds like bad or weak sectors in the disk area where page file resides but if it still does it after a clean install that doesn't seem plausible. 

Did you do a clean install or use the Windows reset function?
Have you run chkdsk on the drive and checked for bad sectors?


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2019)

It might also be a possiblity that the drive is starting to fail which will send it off trying to access things and just cause you headaches.  

As everyone else has suggested, try another drive preferably an SSD which make things miles better.  Also as I saw Maya and games being played (not at the same time etc) but 16Gb is about the least I'd throw in anything about now..


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 2, 2019)

Tried clearing the page file, but it did not clear at all, leaving me with the same problem.
I would like to upgrade but can't at the moment so I try to do everything I can to at least stop this from happening to no avail.
I should've brought my PC at the local retailer, instead I got duped.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2019)

How did you get duped????

How did you clear the page file (what do you mean it didnt clear?)? Does this happen if you DISABLE the PF?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> I've been having this issue lately, and I am baffled on why it occurs.
> My _7200 rpm HDD_ has this fluctuating issue where whenever I use a program for an extended period of time _(usually 3ds Max/Maya, alike program of the stature)_ or play any modern game for extended time_ (mainly FFXII The Zodiac Age), _on exit; any programs I open cause the disk to fire up to 100% disk usage for around 30 seconds or longer, it's ridiculous.
> Soultions tried:
> -Disabling *Windows Search, SysMain (Superfetch)* all those services that pop up in relative Google searches, to no avail.
> ...


The problem you're describing is likely a temp file usage problem. See screenshot below;




Right click on "Computer" on the desktop or in start menu and click Properties. Then click on "Advanced system settings" in the left column. In the "Performance" area click on the "Settings" button. In the "Performance Options" window click on the "Advanced" tab. In the Virtual memory section click on the "Change..." button. This brings up the Virtual Memory window. If "Automatically manage paging file size for all drives" has a check mark, uncheck it and click on the option "Custom size:".

Here's where the tricky part comes in. If you have a 32bit OS and less than 4GB of system RAM, then input 6144 into both fields and click the "Set" button. If you have a 64bit OS and between 4GB and 8GB of system RAM, input 4096 into both fields and click set. If you have more than 8GB of system RAM input the 3072 shown above and click set. These numbers are what have been shown to gave the best balance between system performance and storage usage. Setting the minimum and maximum to the same number will prevent fragmentation(important for mechanical drives) and prevent over-usage of storage space for both mechanical hard drives(HDD's) and solid state drives(SSD's). This setting forces Windows to manage physical system memory and it's virtual memory much better, which it's built in algorithms will accommodate.
Whatever setting you chose, you need to restart your system for the setting to take effect, which Windows will prompt you to do. You can chose to restart at another time if you have something that needs to be saved/closed properly.

While this is a bit of a process, it will ultimately make your computing experience much better as you fill up your system drive.

*EDIT*;
It should noted that if you have more than 16GB of system RAM and a dedicated GPU(IE a GPU that does not share system RAM) then you can forego the use of the page file completely and select the "No paging file" option. With 16GB or more Windows and most programs have no need of virtual memory at all. My system has much more than 16GB, but I still use a 3GB(3072 MB) page file because I have two programs that actually use it. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> How did you get duped????
> 
> How did you clear the page file (what do you mean it didnt clear?)? Does this happen if you DISABLE the PF?



I inital brought a Dell PC ($465 iirc) from a data recovery place (already see the problem) I brought after getting back my recovered HDD, I told the guy I wanted to place my recovered files on a SSD, but he ended up putting it on another TB HDD instead (wtf) anyways, the HDD in which I got (my recovered files placed on + used for the Dell PC - refurbished) is the one I use right now, with the disk issues. Went to him with this issue, and he then gave me a different PC (one from his home) which accordingly to him had 16GB and two 1080Ti SLI in it, no, not when it arrived in my hands, it was 8 GB GTX 780 and a weaker processor than the Dell PC had.
Duped.

-

I used this site to try to clear the page file:








						How to Automatically Delete Pagefile.sys on Shutdown in Windows 10
					

Pagefile.sys can us a lot of storage space on your hard disk. Here's a way for it to automatically delete the pagefile.sys file on shutdown in Windows 10.




					www.maketecheasier.com
				



and it didn't work, page file still says: 2.86 GB.



lexluthermiester said:


> These numbers are what have been shown to gave the best balance between system performance and storage usage.



Link to article source before I proceed?


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> and it didn't work, page file still says: 2.86 GB.


just because it's there, doesnt mean it wasn't cleared. 2.86gb is likely the starting size. 



dcfecta said:


> Link to article source before I proceed?


For how to disable a page file?


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> For how to disable a page file?



To: lexluthermiester's post.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

That process is setting a static page file. Try it out.

 If that doesnt work nor disabling it, then you need to figure out a way to get a new drive assuming you swapped cables, etc like someone said earlier.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Link to article source before I proceed?


I'm your source. I've been working on PC's for over three decades, professionally for most of that time. However, if you do research(google " best swap file settings " or " best page file settings " you will see many examples of various ways to configure those settings.

Try it. You will cause no harm to your system just trying it out. It is a simple system setting that can make a big difference when set correctly.



EarthDog said:


> If that doesnt work nor disabling it, then you need to figure out a way to get a new drive assuming you swapped cables, etc like someone said earlier.


This. 

Though I'm betting my suggestion will solve your problem. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm your source. I've been working on PC's for over three decades, professionally for most of that time. However, if you do research(google " best swap file settings " or " best page file settings " you will see many examples of various ways to configure those settings.
> 
> Try it. You will cause no harm to your system just trying it out. It is a simple system setting that can make a big difference when set correctly.
> 
> ...



Yeah just tired it, not even a slight difference.
Disk still fired at 100% on login, opening chrome, hell even double clicking My PC took 8 seconds to even pull up the window.
Then what, I get a ssd just for the same problem to occur? Christ what is this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Yeah just tired it, not even a slight difference.
> Disk still fired at 100% on login, opening chrome, hell even double clicking My PC took 8 seconds to even pull up the window.
> Then what, I get a ssd just for the same problem to occur? Christ what is this.


So are talking about disk activity at 100%? Or are you talking about disc space usage at 100%?
Thinking everyone here has been thinking you were talking about disc space usage. That's what I thought you were talking about.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Then what, I get a ssd just for the same problem to occur?


What makes you think that would happen with a new hdd or ssd? Have you tried one and experienced the same thing? You've blown the OS out of the water (assuming you reformatted and did a FRESH install, right) replaced cables and swapped ports etc (correct? Not sure you confirmed)? What motherboard do you have??? Care to create your system specs, please?

The thread is long and I missed if you confirmed half these things...


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> So are talking about disk activity at 100%? Or are you talking about disc space usage at 100%?
> Thinking everyone here has been thinking you were talking about disc space usage. That's what I thought you were talking about.



*Disk activity*, clear from the OP and first posts I've been referring to Disk activity. So changing the page file size is completely nothing in this case? Making it worse no got a even bigger, uncleared pagefile.



EarthDog said:


> What makes you think that would happen with a new hdd or ssd? Have you tried one and experienced the same thing? You've blown the OS out of the water (assuming you reformatted and did a FRESH install, right) replaced cables and swapped ports etc (correct? Not sure you confirmed)? What motherboard do you have??? Care to create your system specs, please?
> 
> The thread is long and I missed if you confirmed half these things...



Yes I already said  did a fresh install four times already formatted everything. swapped cables all of that, since form the first page.
I've seen and heard of this same issue happening on SSD, and one could easily do the google search seeing the resulting issues. No drive is safe. Seems you could have the beefiest PC and still have the same disk issue, hdd or ssd.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> *Disk activity*, clear from the OP and first posts I've been referring to Disk activity. So changing the page file size is completely nothing in this case? Making it worse no got a even bigger, uncleared pagefile.


Sorry, I misunderstood you then, otherwise I would not have gone through the effort of making the post above. I think there might be a language barrier at play here.
Given that new info, it seems like there might be a program or Windows Service that is pinging the drive more than it really should. Do you have an antivirus program installed?


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> I've seen and heard of this same issue happening on SSD, and one could easily do the google search seeing the resulting issues. No drive is safe. Seems you could have the beefiest PC and still have the same disk issue, hdd or ssd.


lol wth? I get you are frustrated but don't let that cloud your judgement.

You can google ANYTHING and get results, fyi.

That said, see if you can borrow a spare drive from someone and drop an OS on it and see. Itis your only recourse is to swap drives at this point. Hell, you can get a 120gb ssd (for the OS) for like $30 or a 1TB hdd around the same price.

Not sure you confirmed you swapped sata ports (wasn't on the first page anyway)... it could be the port going bad... it's an old arse system...could be the drive...

...what motherboard do you have? Does it have a 3rd party data port? Try that if you havent. What version of windows? Are you at 1903? If not, get there....


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2019)

this is how windows 10 behaves, when you have a lack of ram and a slow drive (or as others have said, a faulty one)

seriously, get a new SSD, more ram if possible and watch the problem go away.

otherwise, accept that this is how the laptop behaves and leave it be. messing with it by constantly changing settings, formatting and so on will never let the slow ass mech drive catch up - between caching, page file, windows updates, antivirus scans, defragments and so on that drive is never gunna be idle.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood you then, otherwise I would not have gone through the effort of making the post above. I think there might be a language barrier at play here.
> Given that new info, it seems like there might be a program or Windows Service that is pinging the drive more than it really should. Do you have an antivirus program installed?



I have no antivirus installed, and Windows Defender is disabled.



EarthDog said:


> lol wth? I get you are frustrated but don't let that cloud your judgement.
> 
> You can google ANYTHING and get results, fyi.
> 
> ...



I dunno how damn "old" it is he gave it too me (I should've not been naive and believed this one was better and kept the Dell - thought he did say this custom built one had SLI 1080Ti, which got me)
My motherboard is* MSI 790FX-GD70*

this one: 





						MSI USA
					

Welcome to the MSI USA website. MSI designs and creates Mainboard,  AIO, Graphics card, Notebook, Netbook, Tablet PC, Consumer electronics, Communication, Barebone, Server, industrial computing, Multimedia, Clean Machine and Car Infotainment.




					us.msi.com
				






Mussels said:


> this is how windows 10 behaves, when you have a lack of ram and a slow drive (or as others have said, a faulty one)
> 
> seriously, get a new SSD, more ram if possible and watch the problem go away.
> 
> otherwise, accept that this is how the laptop behaves and leave it be. messing with it by constantly changing settings, formatting and so on will never let the slow ass mech drive catch up - between caching, page file, windows updates, antivirus scans, defragments and so on that drive is never gunna be idle.



This is Desktop, not a laptop.
How is the drive faulty when all the programs to check it's health says it's Good health and _Disk Status: OK._ ?
"messing with it constantly" after being told all the suggested actions above.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> My motherboard is* MSI 790FX-GD70*


so... did you try ports 7-8? Those are the Jmicron ports. The rest are sourced from the chipset. One set could be failing while the other is good. Be sure to install the drivers (board website).

(I'm really grasping at straws here... after this you really need to figure out if it's the drive or something else and that is by using a known good drive.

You did you install the chipset driver and sata drivers from the website? (Again, may have done that...grasping at straws - stream of consciousness posting, lol)


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> so... did you try ports 7-8? Those are the Jmicron ports. The rest are sourced from the chipset. One set could be failing while the other is good. Be sure to install the drivers (board website).
> 
> (I'm really grasping at straws here... after this you really need to figure out if it's the drive or something else and that is by using a known good drive.
> 
> You did you install the chipset driver and sata drivers from the website? (Again, may have done that...grasping at straws - stream of consciousness posting, lol)



Yes I tried ports 7-8 same result.
The chipset drivers on the MSI site don't even go up to Win10 OS; another confirmation I was duped by a- nevermind.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 3, 2019)

windows 10  nonsense and a "reliable" seagate drive come to mind.

Maybe do a fresh install or get a new drive.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

natr0n said:


> or get a new drive.


I'll be building my own PC this damn time around, modern, tailored to my work and gaming activities. Never built one by myself not sure of the scope but always heard it's better than buying Set one made from a local retailer. (Micro Center my nearest - Gaming PCs etc.)
In the meantime, I'll have to churn the fuck out this one until that comes to light.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Yes I tried ports 7-8 same result.
> The chipset drivers on the MSI site don't even go up to Win10 OS; another confirmation I was duped by a- nevermind.


Oh stop your whining (injecting you got ripped off wherever you seemingly can now) already... we get it......though id not consider that confirmation of anything either...good lawd man!

A new hdd is still cheaper than a new system and may buy you some time to save for a complete system upgrade like seriously... $30 for an ssd to hold your OS, apps, and a game or two...maybe put the hdd to secondary use and it wouldn't do it? Or buy a 1tb hdd for well under $50... something. 

The groveling isnt helping you.  


natr0n said:


> windows 10  nonsense and a "reliable" seagate drive come to mind.
> 
> Maybe do a fresh install or get a new drive.


53 posts in... that was covered ad nauseam.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Oh stop your whining (injecting you got ripped off wherever you seemingly can now) already... we get it......though id not consider that confirmation of anything either...good lawd man!
> 
> A new hdd is still cheaper than a new system and may buy you some time to save for a complete system upgrade like seriously... $30 for an ssd to hold your OS, apps, and a game or two...maybe put the hdd to secondary use and it wouldn't do it? Or buy a 1tb hdd for well under $50... something.
> 
> ...



I'm not whining what the fuck bye.
Smiley emoji doesn't hide your intent. Leave.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> I'm not whining what the fuck bye.
> Smiley emoji doesn't hide your intent. Leave.


Okay, sounds like you are really frustrated. I get it you got ripped off and that sucks, never do business with that data recovery guy again and make sure you tell all your friends and family that he is shady. The people here are trying to help but you need to give us more feedback. If someone recommends trying something and you tried it reply back instead of waiting and getting pist because people are repeating other peoples posts.

On that note you said the tools people asked you to run are saying the drive is healthy. They are reporting S.M.A.R.T. status which 90% of the time means squat. If this guy is in the data recovery business you probably got a 1TB drive that had issues. You also need to install some anti-virus or re-enable that windows defender then install updates and scan immediately. The internet is a cesspool! Are you sure that isn't the source of this issue or did you disable defender thinking it was the cause?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> The chipset drivers on the MSI site don't even go up to Win10 OS; another confirmation I was duped by a- nevermind.


The Windows 7 & 8 driver will generally work in Windows 10.


dcfecta said:


> I'm not whining what the fuck bye.
> Smiley emoji doesn't hide your intent. Leave.


Woah, let's be friendly. This is a difficult problem and we all can tell you're frustrated. No worries, let's work the problem.  

Have you tried a second, known working drive(if you have one)?


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> I'm not whining what the fuck bye.
> Smiley emoji doesn't hide your intent. Leave.


Sometimes the truth is painful...apologies for the direct delivery.

Get another drive already instead of working with this potato and saving for a whole new system (reasons listed already).

Your wish is my command. Peace out!



lexluthermiester said:


> Have you tried a second, known working drive(if you have one)?


No. He said he cant/wont buy one (iirc) and prefers to save for another system and deal with it in the meantime.


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jul 3, 2019)

I've seen corrupted windows update database cause this kind of behavior. You can usually identify it in the system Performance Monitor application, filtering by services with high disk utilization.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> No. He said he cant/wont buy one (iirc) and prefers to save for another system and deal with it in the meantime.


Think I missed that one.


Vulcansheart said:


> I've seen corrupted windows update database cause this kind of behavior. You can usually identify it in the system Performance Monitor application, filtering by services with high disk utilization.


Good point. It might be this. It could also be Windows 10 downloading updates like mad.

@dcfecta 
Have you tried disabling the Windows Update service?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 3, 2019)

If you've changed cables and ports and reinstalled windows clean and still having this problem then there is only one thing left in this equation the HDD itself have you tried any of the manufacturers disc tools to check the HDD is actually running right 

For Western Digital http://downloads.wdc.com/windlg/WinDlg_v1_36.zip

For Seagate https://www.seagate.com/au/en/support/downloads/seatools/seatools-win-master/

run the one applicable to you HDD (Warning it may take all night on a large HDD)


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 3, 2019)

What does disk manufacturer say ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> I'd really like to understand this issue since it is problematic anytime I exit a program and have all other programs_ (including Chrome/ any browser) _cause the disk usage to shoot up to 100% for at least 30 seconds or longer.


Turn on "Page Faults" in Task Manager -> Details -> Right click the "Name, PID, Status..." Header -> Select colums -> check "Page faults"

If that number shoots up for specific apps when you switch programs, then they get loaded back out of the pagefile.

Enabling "Paged pool", too, could provide additional insight


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Okay, sounds like you are really frustrated. I get it you got ripped off and that sucks, never do business with that data recovery guy again and make sure you tell all your friends and family that he is shady. The people here are trying to help but you need to give us more feedback. If someone recommends trying something and you tried it reply back instead of waiting and getting pist because people are repeating other peoples posts.
> 
> On that note you said the tools people asked you to run are saying the drive is healthy. They are reporting S.M.A.R.T. status which 90% of the time means squat. If this guy is in the data recovery business you probably got a 1TB drive that had issues. You also need to install some anti-virus or re-enable that windows defender then install updates and scan immediately. The internet is a cesspool! Are you sure that isn't the source of this issue or did you disable defender thinking it was the cause?



Yeah I was frustrated yesterday no doubt; I raged sorry. You're right I won't do business with that data recovery for sure. I likely did get a 1TB drive from him that had issues.



lexluthermiester said:


> The Windows 7 & 8 driver will generally work in Windows 10.
> 
> Woah, let's be friendly. This is a difficult problem and we all can tell you're frustrated. No worries, let's work the problem. I disabled defender thinking that was the cause of issue.
> 
> Have you tried a second, known working drive(if you have one)?



Right; I've managed to try a second drive from someone and it had this problem not.
So yeah confirmed bad drive I was given. Data Recovery rep = -3%



EarthDog said:


> Sometimes the truth is painful...apologies for the direct delivery.
> 
> Get another drive already instead of working with this potato and saving for a whole new system (reasons listed already).
> 
> ...



Exactly, saving up to get anew SSD at least three. *I need a snappy system.*



lexluthermiester said:


> Think I missed that one.
> 
> Good point. It might be this. It could also be Windows 10 downloading updates like mad.
> 
> ...



I have, there are disabled.



Athlonite said:


> If you've changed cables and ports and reinstalled windows clean and still having this problem then there is only one thing left in this equation the HDD itself have you tried any of the manufacturers disc tools to check the HDD is actually running right
> 
> For Western Digital http://downloads.wdc.com/windlg/WinDlg_v1_36.zip
> 
> ...


Yep



John Naylor said:


> What does disk manufacturer say ?



Drive is horrid.



W1zzard said:


> Turn on "Page Faults" in Task Manager -> Details -> Right click the "Name, PID, Status..." Header -> Select colums -> check "Page faults"
> 
> If that number shoots up for specific apps when you switch programs, then they get loaded back out of the pagefile.
> 
> Enabling "Paged pool", too, could provide additional insight



that's what's likely doing, but I'm already prepping for an upgrade because i can't with this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

@dcfecta
Looks like you figured it out. Very cool.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> @dcfecta
> Look you figured it out. Very cool.



Yeah after coming to the reality that this is problem not going anywhere by hand, I was forced to come to the conclusion.
But I don't know what processor to get, which is why I never built a PC.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> Yeah after coming to the reality that this is problem not going anywhere by hand, I was forced to come to the conclusion.
> But I don't know what processor to get, which is why I never built a PC.


For most people they will set a budget or decide what their performance objectives are or a combination of the two. You may also have a few components that can be re-used until you can afford to upgrade them too. Read reviews from websites like this one regarding components, they tend to uncover the products that slip through the cracks and have issues. Those seem to be very rare with the major players these days. Even so they can give you a general idea of features and performance expectations.

Take a minute and tell us what you do with your machine the most and what you want to do with it. Do you use it for work, school or hobbies? If so, what applications do you use? Do you like gaming, what kind of games are you playing or would like to be playing. If you figure out a budget, we can make some recommendations on components. If you know what you currently have for components we can also help you decide if you can re-use anything. We need information to help you help yourself, which you already started and that is the hardest part.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 3, 2019)

Zareek said:


> For most people they will set a budget or decide what their performance objectives are or a combination of the two. You may also have a few components that can be re-used until you can afford to upgrade them too. Read reviews from websites like this one regarding components, they tend to uncover the products that slip through the cracks and have issues. Those seem to be very rare with the major players these days. Even so they can give you a general idea of features and performance expectations.
> 
> Take a minute and tell us what you do with your machine the most and what you want to do with it. Do you use it for work, school or hobbies? If so, what applications do you use? Do you like gaming, what kind of games are you playing or would like to be playing. If you figure out a budget, we can make some recommendations on components. If you know what you currently have for components we can also help you decide if you can re-use anything. We need information to help you help yourself, which you already started and that is the hardest part.



I mostly do 3d rendering (with *Maya mainly*, 3ds Max, zBrush, Cinema4D, UE4 and Metasequioa 4) along with the casual gaming_ (modern and retro games) _Shadow of the Tomb Raider, FFXII The Zodiac Age, Soulcalibur VI, (retro PC - Silent Hill classic/emulators PS2 and PSX) etc. etc. I'm starting to slowly get back into gaming more _(seeing the future titles) _so I'd like to add those to my library soon.

I use it in all areas _(for work, used it school and for hobbies) _I set budget at $4600. Seeing the date of the system's motherboard, it can only use an AMD processor (which i'd prefer to go i7 processor) and max. RAM is only 16GB. So this motherbaord would be a no go.
I want no components with a bad history of issues.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 3, 2019)

$4600 USD ??? That will be an extremely healthy budget, you won't need to re-use anything.

So most Autodesk(Not a fan but my experience is mostly limited to AutoCAD and Inventor) programs typically favor high clockspeeds for design but rendering also favors high core counts. They also only officially support professional series graphics cards. You could easily spend half that budget on a decent pro graphics card card. The top end pro cards cost more than your entire budget by themselves.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 3, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> I mostly do 3d rendering (with *Maya mainly*, 3ds Max, zBrush, Cinema4D, UE4 and Metasequioa 4) along with the casual gaming_ (modern and retro games) _Shadow of the Tomb Raider, FFXII The Zodiac Age, Soulcalibur VI, (retro PC - Silent Hill classic/emulators PS2 and PSX) etc. etc. I'm starting to slowly get back into gaming more _(seeing the future titles) _so I'd like to add those to my library soon.
> 
> I use it in all areas _(for work, used it school and for hobbies) _I set budget at $4600. Seeing the date of the system's motherboard, it can only use an AMD processor (which i'd prefer to go i7 processor) and max. RAM is only 16GB. So this motherbaord would be a no go.
> I want no components with a bad history of issues.


Wait for new Ryzen reviews, leaking benchmarks (grain of salt) show cheaper AMD processors kicking the ass of expensive Intel processors. 

I would ask for advice here on reccomended hardware, this forum is full of people who build for fun and work, I used to build a lot of PCs a year and it seems daunting but it's as easy as putting together Legos with the help here.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2019)

Steevo said:


> Wait for new Ryzen reviews, leaking benchmarks (grain of salt) show cheaper AMD processors kicking the ass of expensive Intel processors.
> 
> I would ask for advice here on recommended hardware, this forum is full of people who build for fun and work, I used to build a lot of PCs a year and it seems daunting but it's as easy as putting together Legos with the help here.


Have to agree on both points. Even if the leaked reviews are false, we do know that most tech news outlets are excited and chomping at the bit(pun intended) to let loose what they know. This suggests highly that Ryzen 3xxx is going to be an excellent performer even if it doesn't stomp on Intel's lineup. On the second point, the TPU forums are an amazing resource for help picking out parts, putting them together in a system and installing Windows.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 4, 2019)

You could OP use a program called Driver-Booster which is Free and been using it for 1.5YRs. It could help or Program 3DP Chip which is also Free


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> You could OP use a program called Driver-Booster which is Free and been using it for 1.5YRs. It could help or Program 3DP Chip which is also Free



did you even read the posts in the this thread IT"S A DUFF HDD end off story


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 4, 2019)

Zareek said:


> *$4600 USD ??? That will be an extremely healthy budget, you won't need to re-use anything.*
> 
> So most Autodesk(Not a fan but my experience is mostly limited to AutoCAD and Inventor) programs typically favor high clockspeeds for design but rendering also favors high core counts. They also only officially support professional series graphics cards. You could easily spend half that budget on a decent pro graphics card card. The top end pro cards cost more than your entire budget by themselves.



Yes, I don't desire to re-use these old assets now. I've been wanting and needing a new system for quite awhile and I've always wanted a SSD drive _(two to my preference)_ and now's my chance to finally hit that threshold -setting goals.
I tend to go crazy out with my system _(wanting the ultimate);_ my goal PC is one with 8 _(hopefully more cores, 8 being the minimum @(no less than) 4.50Ghz) _128 RAM _(64 minimum no less) _SLI RTX 2080Ti _(which by the looks is only 1K/ 1.3K by retailers I've seen)._ Three 2 TB SSD_ (for the work ahead - Two internal SSD and one external SSD just in case I decide to get a laptop for traveling)_
Of course the system OS will still have pesky Windows Search, SysMain and all those pissy backgrounds services disabled for assurance on performance.
So I'm willing to increase by budget by an extra 2K par need to achieve the next upgrade build for this initial one.



Steevo said:


> Wait for new Ryzen reviews, leaking benchmarks (grain of salt) show cheaper AMD processors kicking the ass of expensive Intel processors.
> 
> I would ask for advice here on reccomended hardware, this forum is full of people who build for fun and work, I used to build a lot of PCs a year and it seems daunting but it's as easy as putting together Legos with the help here.



I've used AMD all my PC life, and when I was first introduced to NVIDIA cards/Intel processors, my view changed; I got addicted to the two, not even_ (or barely) _looking at AMD anymore. AMD having that brute power, and NVIDIA being a heavy lifter, if that ideology makes sense.



lexluthermiester said:


> Have to agree on both points. Even if the leaked reviews are false, we do know that most tech news outlets are excited and chomping at the bit(pun intended) to let loose what they know. This suggests highly that Ryzen 3xxx is going to be an excellent performer even if it doesn't stomp on Intel's lineup. On the second point, the TPU forums are an amazing resource for help picking out parts, putting them together in a system and installing Windows.





rk3066 said:


> Program 3DP Chip



I can see that, though, I've been worrywart I'd do something wrong and get unheralded errors, or worse, the PC catches fire.



Athlonite said:


> did you even read the posts in the this thread IT"S A DUFF HDD end off story



yep, as much as I do not like, for the time begin I'll be churning it out until I get this new build.


----------



## Good3alz (Jul 4, 2019)

I just have a question.

I don't know if this has anything to do with HDD or this thread.. so don't chew me out...


What about alignment.
Is it poss that hard drive could have been improperly aligned?


SSD's on Slickdeals *FOUND HERE 



*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> What about alignment.
> Is it poss that hard drive could have been improperly aligned?


Possible, but he's given up on that drive.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Possible, but he's given up on that drive.



To the max.



Good3alz said:


> SSD's on Slickdeals


Was that link for my browsing?


----------



## Good3alz (Jul 4, 2019)

dcfecta said:


> To the max.
> 
> 
> Was that link for my browsing?


Yes that link is for you. (and anyone else).

Was that OK that I gave you that?

You see, I'm an Aries.. a god of war.
..a leader of men.

I have read all kinds of feedback on your question, good feedback.

There is no reason to get upset.

Basically its simple, spend $15 bucks .. get a cheap ass SSD for your OS while you decide what to do, you can even put your game on it.

...but snap on me..*as I am waiting for your next reaction "Was that link for my browsing?"... 
 and my reaction won't be pretty.

Just because you got a bad drive doesn't mean the guy that sold you the PC or parts is a complete a hole. You seem to not know what your doing.
You are using an out dated hard drive for fk sakes.

So to come in here and bash people .. say sorry and give up.. really fks me off.

So yeah, the link is for you. 
kick rocks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> Yes that link is for you. (and anyone else).
> 
> Was that OK that I gave you that?


Thinking he was just honestly asking.



Good3alz said:


> You see, I'm an Aries.. a god of war.
> ..a leader of men.
> 
> I have read all kinds of feedback on your question, good feedback.
> ...


The frustration the problem caused is easy to understand, this aggression after everything is solved and we're all being friendly really isn't cool.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 4, 2019)

I was just asking. Someone went a little too far with it, like really. No.


----------



## BorgOvermind (Jul 19, 2019)

I would never install windows 10 on a HDD. It's a known HDD killer, specially for notebooks.
What I'd recommend for anyone is to have W10 installed on SSD and keep a large HDD for the actual data.

I have seen multiple situations when people upgraded from 7 to 10 and suddenly their HDD died, even if the HDD was new.
Windows 10 has just too many files for a standard HDD to handle correctly.


----------



## dcfecta (Jul 19, 2019)

BorgOvermind said:


> I would never install windows 10 on a HDD. It's a known HDD killer, specially for notebooks.
> What I'd recommend for anyone is to have W10 installed on SSD and keep a large HDD for the actual data.
> 
> I have seen multiple situations when people upgraded from 7 to 10 and suddenly their HDD died, even if the HDD was new.
> Windows 10 has just too many files for a standard HDD to handle correctly.



Kinda figured that out at the last pissy minute. I will be getting two SSD, no more HDD for me. And I will gladly toss this old dump dipshit in the guy whom gave it to me his face, indeed. Hopefully it hits him, requiring hospitalization.


----------

